# Sock Snowmen (FUN project for kids)



## hillbillyacre (Jun 1, 2003)

I have been making these for the kids at my church... and they LOVE them!!! Made from socks...filled with rice ( or can use pillow stuffing). I thought I would share them. 

I am thinking about making some to take to our local Nursing Home... I believe the Elderly residents there would enjoy them.

I also make the snowmen out of 4x4 blocks of wood. I paint the blocks white, then draw the snowman face on, and top with a cute sock. I have one pictured that is make from a flower pot...  




























MADE FROM 4x4 Blocks of wood... and one from a Flower pot:


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Those are really cute.....here are some more ideas...

http://www.pinterest.com/itsybitsyfarm/christmas-loves/


----------



## hillbillyacre (Jun 1, 2003)

Thank you  And thank you for the link. I love crafting for the Holidays


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I love those little snowmen.


----------



## hillbillyacre (Jun 1, 2003)

Thank you


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

Your snowman are very cute.I love crafting for Christmas and any other time of the year .


----------



## hillbillyacre (Jun 1, 2003)

Oma2three said:


> Your snowman are very cute.I love crafting for Christmas and any other time of the year .


Thank you


----------



## peteyfoozer (Nov 23, 2012)

cute! I really love the little faces you can paint on. My crafting and painting is kind of pitiful but I'd love to make a couple of these. Thanks for sharin' :grin:


----------



## hillbillyacre (Jun 1, 2003)

peteyfoozer said:


> cute! I really love the little faces you can paint on. My crafting and painting is kind of pitiful but I'd love to make a couple of these. Thanks for sharin' :grin:



Thank you.. I put buttons on a few that I made, but these were for smaller children, and I was afraid they would pull the buttons off and put them in their mouths, so I just drew that faces on these. SOOO easy to make.  If you do make some, post pictures if you can .


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

What a lot of great ieas on one page Granny G , thanks.


----------

